# R15 Wish List - Now Available!



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

All R15 owners -

Thank you very much for your recent suggestions for the R15 Wish List. Based on your feedback and input, I'd like to announce that the:

*R15 Wish List*

is now online! (Thanks to Doug Brott and sizethis.com for hosting!)

Please click on the link above to cast your votes for the most pressing issues that are outstanding with the R15 receiver.

Also - if you have any suggestions for items that aren't on the list, please, just post 'em in this thread!

Thank you!

--Dennis Murphy


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Great work, Dennis! I wish you the best of luck with this. 

Is this survey open to R15 lessees only or can anyone take it?


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Great work, Dennis! I wish you the best of luck with this.
> 
> Is this survey open to R15 lessees only or can anyone take it?


Anyone and everyone - the more feedback, the merrier!!


----------



## cawall (Sep 30, 2006)

After I took the survey it still showed 3 votes cast. I don't think mine registered am I doing something wrong?


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

cawall said:


> After I took the survey it still showed 3 votes cast. I don't think mine registered am I doing something wrong?


Nope, not at all!

Fear not - I see 11 people have voted.... looks like maybe a "bug" with the software; but don't worry - your votes are definitely being counted!!


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Are you sure the votes are counted. 

Before I voted, the history said 12 votes counted. Then I voted, and it still said 12.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Upstream said:


> Are you sure the votes are counted.
> 
> Before I voted, the history said 12 votes counted. Then I voted, and it still said 12.


Yep, I'm sure. It appears to me that there is a problem with the "# of votes counter" counter. Can't tell you for sure though - Doug Brott would have to check into it.

There are 13 entries in the vote history:

2007-09-30	11:44:28	
2007-10-01	13:18:14	
2007-10-01	13:43:00	
2007-10-01	13:50:32	
2007-10-01	13:52:40	
2007-10-01	14:46:25	
2007-10-01	14:46:57	
2007-10-01	15:20:25	
2007-10-01	15:22:01	
2007-10-01	15:29:51	
2007-10-01	15:44:48	
2007-10-01	15:48:09	
2007-10-01	15:52:09


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Well here's my thoughts:If you make enough features like Tivo and call it the same
thing Tivo does.Can you say"lawsuit"?. 

The most important things I have seen requested is: DLB/CIG/FFAC.My suggestion is to limit the wishlist to these 3 to make it better.

Until then the R15 will remain as D*'s weak attempt in trying to implement an in house DVR.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

How about allwing the double dash or even better red button delete in the caller I.D. and "To Do List"


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

OK, I think I figured out what's going on with the "Results after xx # of people voted" which makes you think your votes didn't count ...

The counter appears to only indicate people with a login ID at the sizethis.com forums ...

But again, rest assured, your votes are DEFINITELY being counted! I see lots of entries on the Wish List ... please, everyone get out there and vote!

And as someone who grew up in Hudson County, NJ.... Our local motto was "Vote Early, Vote Often!"


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> How about allwing the double dash or even better red button delete in the caller I.D. and "To Do List"


Added to the Wish List in the "Ease of Use" category.


----------



## psycoreefer (Sep 25, 2007)

How about allowing the use of a larger internal hard drive for more storage vs the USB external drive. Seems like it might be easier for D* to format a larger drive for storage then to add support for an external USB drive. Might get support faster and have the same (more space for Shows) result.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

psycoreefer said:


> How about allowing the use of a larger internal hard drive for more storage vs the USB external drive. Seems like it might be easier for D* to format a larger drive for storage then to add support for an external USB drive. Might get support faster and have the same (more space for Shows) result.


Why would they do that if they won't even increase the capacity in the new R16?


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Why would they do that if they won't even increase the capacity in the new R16?


Do you have an R16 to know it does not have increased capacity? None of us will know until it is released.


----------



## sadmaker (Sep 16, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> How about allwing the double dash or even better red button delete in the caller I.D. and "To Do List"


red button delete function would be fantastic


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> Do you have an R16 to know it does not have increased capacity? None of us will know until it is released.


Sound Signal is taking preorders.
DIRECTV R16 100-HR DIRECTV PLUS+® DVR Digital Multi-Satellite Receiver (R16)
http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=R16

They've got pictures and specs. Unless it's an elaborate hoax.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

How about the same program information as the HRs. I like seeing when a show first aired.


----------

